# Just started cycle ph 7.7 is it going to go down?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

Just started cycle ph 7.7 is it going to go down? I have a 35 gallon aquarium with live plants. :goldfish:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To get your actual ph you need to let the water sit for 24 hours at least to let it outgas. So if the ph was 7.7 soon after filling the tank it will change.

Also if you have wood in the tank that will lower it some.


----------

